# This weekend



## Woolyhogtail (Apr 23, 2016)

Well any of you wade guys do any good this weekend?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I caught one keeper red, two rats and three dink trout sunday morning in christmas bay.
Talked to a couple guys at another wade spot when they were loading up and the both had a stringer with two reds and three trout a piece.


----------

